# galaxy s7 wont save photos from facebook app



## lakowako (May 13, 2012)

if i try to save a photo from the internet it will save but if i try to save it off of the facebook app (even my own photos) it says "error saving the photo!" 

any idea how to fix this?
facebook is where i steal all my best memes.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would try a reinstall of your Facebook app and see if it works then.


----------



## lakowako (May 13, 2012)

Didnt work...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like this is an issue with the Facebook application. I would wait to see if they fix it through an update.


----------

